

Ask HN: What to do with DigitalOcean credits? - codecondo

I&#x27;m sure that many here are affiliated with the referral program that DigitalOcean offers to its customers, you may also remember that during the inception of this program, DigitalOcean made monetary payouts for the earnings you had, but that changed roughly a year ago.<p>I&#x27;m just wondering whether anyone else is stuck with their credits and not quite sure what to do with them. For me, there are only so many websites that I can run at any given time, and I&#x27;m just wondering whether I should leave that money piling up, or do something with it.
======
joshtronic
I ended up sticking with the monetary payments on my DO referral account but I
also earn credits (they don't offer cash) from Linode.

With Linode, I keep a small box there with my smaller sites and just let the
credits pile up around it. I consider it a rainy day hosting fund, if anything
I'm running blows up, I can scale up without worrying too much about the
immediate economic impact.

If you're feeling a bit more altruistic, perhaps you could find some open
source projects that need documentation mirrored or a not-for-profit that you
could donate a droplet to?

~~~
codecondo
What do you mean by "ended up sticking with the monetary payments on my DO
referral account" \-- are you still receiving monetary payouts from DO? Truth
to be told, I've got a hefty amount already, and twice as hefty still pending
to be paid. If there's a chance to cash that money out, I'd definitely take
it, but it doesn't seem like it from where I'm sitting.

Other than that, good suggestions, I'll have to take a closer look / think
about it. Thanks!

~~~
joshtronic
I was on cash payments since they introduced the referral program. There's an
button to switch over but (like /r/thebutton) I haven't clicked it. Not
entirely sure if they will force me over to credits in the future. It's been a
really good program for me thus far, as has the Linode referral program.

Project idea: a platform to pair people with hosting credits with people that
are in need of hosting.

------
mmrasheed
I thought, I had seen paypal payout option along with DO credit. Have you
tried that?

BTW, will you mind sharing your experience with DO affiliate? Do they somehow
limit, restrict, block credits/money?

------
tuyguntn
Can you share some of the credits or maybe host? email in profile

